# kitten nuzzles into my hair?



## meggbxo (Jun 21, 2017)

my 10 week old kitten is very cuddly and loves attention, but over the past few days he has started to nuzzle at my hair. it seems to be whenever he is sleepy, as he will be asleep and then wake up and try to nuzzle or whenever he is going to sleep. does anyone know why? it doesnt bother me and i find it really cute but im not sure what it means..? thanks!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is not uncommon for kittens to like nuzzling their human's hair.  . I imagine it reminds them a bit of their mum's fur.


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

My kittens did this- they would climb onto my shoulders and nuzzle into my hair, or under my neck/armpit or anywhere warm & cozy! They used to suckle on the nape of my neck or ear! he male still sometimes suckles a blanket and licks/chews my hair at 11 months.


----------



## meggbxo (Jun 21, 2017)

I thought it could be to mimic being close to his mum. My boyfriend is jealous he only does it to me and not him haha, might be because my hair is longer maybe. BF's mum has three cats ranging in age from 4 - 7 and the oldest and youngest still suckle on a blanket!


----------

